# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  Уменьшение базы 1С 7.7 Бухгалтерия

## tamerl4n

Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста как из большой базы 1С 7.7 Бухгалтерия, вырезать все данные за старые периоды, т.е база с 2008 года, так вот надо удалить базы за 2008-2009 года а остальное всё оставить по сегодняшний день.

----------


## zay

По вот этой Ссылке почитайте.

----------

